# Så stille det ble...

## helmers

Stand and be counted!

Vil alle norske Gentoo-brukere på forumet skrive en hilsen i denne tråden? Eller kanskje hvordan de liker Gentoo? Det hadde vært gøy å se hvor mange vi er. Men husk, bare én. 

Jeg liker Gentoo fordi der et 1337. Burde egentlig hatt en bedre grunn, men jeg liker å kjøre det siste og beste. Dessuten har jeg aldri sett så mye dill og snadder i en Linux-distribusjon. Den er rett og slett stjernego'.

----------

## cato`

OOOooOOOooOOOooOOOooOOOooOOOooOOOooOOOoo   :Laughing: 

Gentoo er fin fint, men når man leker for mye blir det ofte littebitt for mye krøll   :Crying or Very sad:   .....men det er min egen skyld  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zawze

(-:

USE og rc-update er genialt. I tillegg så er Portage oppdatert med siste applikasjoner (jeg kjører ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" ). Og det er som du sier, mye snadder :) - Iallefall for en tidligere slackware bruker.

----------

## ebrostig

Gentoo er det siste steget paa utvikling innen Linux for meg.

Liker at jeg kan optimalisere systemet perfekt og bare installere det som jeg trenger.

Basert paa trafikken her i det norke forumet, saa ser det ikke ut som om det er my brukt hjemme.

Erik

----------

## gaute

Etter å ha brukt slackware på maskinen siden 1998 engang, fant jeg meg til rette med gentoo veldig raskt. Genialt pakkesystem og god kontroll på hvilke pakker som installeres. ~x86 gir meg det nyeste først på min desktop.

Men det tar litt lang tid å installere gitt. Sitter akkurat nå og installerer gentoo på en gammel p233mmx, og det tar _LANG_ tid. Glad jeg ikke skal ha X inn på den.

----------

## Celestial

Ja det tar tid å installere, men det er prisen man betaler for å få et meget bra system     :Laughing:    .

Gentoo er den eneste linux'en som jeg har fått alt til å virke i   :Very Happy:  .

Så lærer man mye av å bruke den også   :Wink:  .

----------

## janborgar

jeg synes Gentoo funker bra.   Har prøvd alskens distroer, og Gentoo er vel den jeg liker best foreløpig, hvis man ser bort fra at ISDN ikke akkurat ruler når man skal installere noe....

----------

## Aonoa

For første gang siden DOS føler jeg at jeg har full kontroll over hva som skjer med min maskin etter at jeg tok i bruk Gentoo.   Den er herlig, kan installere bare hva jeg trenger og ikke all mulig dritt som jeg ikke har behov for, samtidig som det blir optimalisert mot mitt system.  Liker at de la inn muligheten for oss til å velge om man vil ha de nyeste pakkene eller bare de som blir ansett som stabile.

Jeg liker et optimalisert, stabilt, nytt og brukbart system.   :Smile: 

----------

## Epcylon

Hepp! Tell meg!  :Wink: 

Det er gentoo vi vil ha!

Det er gentoo som er bra!

trallalallalalalalallalalalal ... eller noe slikt...  :Smile: 

...for en gangs skyld, så er det faktisk diskplass til overs i bøtter og spann på den gamle boksen... og den funker! (Nesten 100%...  :Wink: )

----------

## Tobbi

Gentoo var for meg den distroen som fikk meg til å konvertere til Linux igjen etter en periode med FreeBSD.

Synes portage sammen med USE-flags utgjør et mye bedre pakkesystem enn ports i FreeBSD.

Godt nytt Gentoo-år folkens!   :Smile: 

----------

## styx

Hoppsann! Der joina jeg også forumet, gitt.

Hmm, hvorfor? Trenger jeg noen grunn, bortsett fra at Gentoo er best? Kunne aldri tenke meg å gå tilbake til noe annet nå, det hadde jeg ikke taklet.  :Smile: 

Godt nyttår!

----------

## Joey

Jeg har såvidt forsøkt gentoo og jeg vil fortsette å bruke den fordi:

Gentoo lar meg ha full kontroll over hva som installeres.

Gentoo har alltid siste versjoner av mange programmer.

Gentoo "tvinger" ikke på deg masse fancy konfigurasjonsprogrammer som ofte gjør mer skade enn nytte.

Joey

----------

## jodal

Gentoo!

----------

## magne

hurra!

----------

## herring

Rota litt med redhat tidligere, prøvde litt slackware/debian på si, men jeg elsker gentoo !!!

----------

## korsvoll

Har prøvd Red Hat. Men først når eg prøvde gentoo forsto eg kor håpløst rpm pakkesystemet er.

Men du er nøydd til å ha god nettilgang (minst ADSL).

----------

## b-llwyd

janborgar:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jeg synes Gentoo funker bra. Har prøvd alskens distroer, og Gentoo er vel den jeg liker best foreløpig, hvis man ser bort fra at ISDN ikke akkurat ruler når man skal installere noe....
> 
> 

 

Jag sitter också med ISDN, och blev glad och överraskad när jag upptäckte att isdn4linux fanns med på 1.4rc2-CDn...det stod ingenting om det i installationstexten. Men visst...det tar ett tag att d/l alla paket  :Smile: 

----------

## otulp

Wops. Det går fort noen måneder mellom hver gang jeg leser i det norske forumet, men det er fordi æøå er i boks nå  :Wink: .

Jeg bruker gentoo fordi det gir veldig mye fleksibilitet, kraft og kontroll. Også er det farger på promptet  :Cool: .

Herved telt, håper jeg.

----------

## numerodix

Gentoo er veldig fint, brukervennlig med flotte manualer og forum der man kan sporre om det man trenger a vite. Noe sant har jeg aldri opplevd med linux for, og for en nybegynner sa er det gull verdt. Dessuten liker jeg systemet med portage, alt virker oftest som det skal og det er fint a kjore pa server som egentlig er det eneste jeg har behov for.

----------

## Cefwyn

Da var jeg endelig en del av "gjengen" men Gentoo kjørende på en Sun Ultra10   :Cool: 

ÆØÅ er i bok og X kjører så det hviner i svingene.. livet er godt    :Very Happy: 

----------

## magisk

Etter noen år med slackware prøvde jeg meg på redhat, med følelsen av at noe var galt.

Med gentoo har jeg nå en god følelse av kontroll. Og for første gang har jeg et kjapt system som jeg føler er mitt.

Takk :-)

----------

## crazyfraggle

*rekker ei hånd i været for å bli telt*

Fikk endelig installert Gentoo etter å ha flyttet og dermed havna på IPv4 nett. Har bodd i noen år på et IPv6-only nett og der var det særdeles vanskelig å installere Gentoo.  :Sad: 

Men nå er Gentoo endelig oppe og kjøre og så langt virker alt finfint.  :Smile: 

-CrazyFraggle

----------

## vmlinuz

Hei

Installerte Gentoo for 2 uker siden... Bort sett fra litt trøbbel med X så har det gått meget behagelig for seg å bytte om ifra SuSE. Og med Gentoo så synes jeg Linux er blitt gøy igjen   :Very Happy: 

mvh

vmlinuz

----------

## Futt

Nok en langtids ex-slacker som har konvertert til Gentoo - og helt uten planer om å gå tilbake. Treig boks + ISDN gjør ikke livet så lett at det gjør noe da; KDE3.1 tok ei uke å emerge  :Razz:  Men det er verd det - og en god unskyldning for å oppgradere boksen.

----------

## Ethernal

etter att ha mistat internett-tillkobbling vær jeg nøtt til og bytte tilbake til slack   :Sad: 

----------

## Blurpy

Hmm, ganske stille på den norske delen av forumet!

Jeg bruker Gentoo, og jeg digger det  :Cool:  Portage er genialt! Har hatt uvanlig lite problemer med Gentoo i forhold til andre distroer jeg har prøvd.

----------

## CrimsonScythe

Gentoo er schpaaa!  :Wink:  Jeg rømte fra WinXP til Gentoo for et halvårs tid siden, og har ikke angret et øyeblikk. Det eneste jeg savner er UltraEdit, men, men...

-- Thomas

----------

## kvatn

Hei, har brukt Gentoo i 3 måneder og er stor fornøyd, bortsett fra noen keyb ting.. ellers så er det det raskeste og beste jeg har prøvd noen gang   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ollie

gammel portage for at det skal fungere, men hey   :Cool: 

----------

## nh8as

gentoo på desktopen syntes jeg er helt greit, på en p4 2,4 ghz.. Cpu som jobber raskt nok til at det ikke blir kjedsomt å sitte og vente på at alle pakker skal kompileres.. Men sammtidig så merker jeg ikke noe til "performance" forbedringer sammenlignet med for eks debian. 

Men jeg syntes det blir litt for lite effektivt å kjøre på for eks testlab'en jeg har..

(det vil si en liten maskin park som består av 7 x p133 & 3 x p233).. Det går bare ikke, det blir for tregt.. Har man en server og administrere, så er sikkert gentoo ypperlig, men skal man oppdatere samme pakken på 20-30 servere innbilder jeg meg at gentoo bare ikke holder mål.. Men, nå har ikke jeg forska mest på gentoo, jeg så nesten akkurat at emerge hadde en -k option, det vil si "bruk ferdig kompilerte binarys".. Om det blir oppdatert og fulgt opp like bra som alt annet i gentoo, så er gentoo virkelig en god distro.

MEN, hva ¤#"!%#"¤ skal man med FARGE på prompten? Dette ga meg ett inntrykk av gentoo som gjorde at jeg egentlig hadde mest lyst til å "snu i døra".. 

"jeg bruker gentoo fordi det er 1337" , "jeg bruker gentoo fordi det er farger på prompten".. 

Har aldri hørt noe så fjollete før.. Nei og nei   :Rolling Eyes: 

Konklusjon?

Jeg syntes gentoo virker meget bra.. Og det er stort sett bare positive erfaringer jeg har med gentoo, noe som man ikke kan si om diverse andre mainstream distro'er..  :Wink: 

----------

## Blurpy

Jeg liker fargene i gentoo  :Cool: 

Synes det blir litt kjedelig å se på en helt ensfarga kommandolinje hele tiden, så fargene i gentoo var veldig fine synes jeg.

Hvis du ikke liker dem kan du jo bare fjerne dem.

----------

## Grnthumb^

gentoo fikk meg til å konvertere delvis til linux. Synes bare alt er så genialt der  :Smile:  dessuten liker jeg å måtte jobbe litt med d. Ikke bare trykke på en knapp så er d ferdig installert og ligner skremmende mye på windows, slik enkelte distroer er.

*fortsette Gentoo install*

mista hdd'n i bakken her om dagen.. et under at den overlevde. Men jeg mista gentoo installen som var på den da   :Sad: 

----------

## magne

[quote="Grnthumb^"]gentoo fikk meg til å konvertere delvis til linux. Synes bare alt er så genialt der :) dessuten liker jeg å måtte jobbe litt med d. Ikke bare trykke på en knapp så er d ferdig installert og ligner skremmende mye på windows, slik enkelte distroer er.

[quote]

akkurat det har da ingenting med hvilken distro du bruker, men heller med hvilken windowmanager du bruker. KDE f.eks kan du få ut til å se helt ut som windows, og KDE får du kjørt i både redhat, gentoo, fluxbox og alt annet som er.

----------

## joda

jeg har kjørt gentoo siden rc2, som server og jeg har aldri vært mer fornøyd med en distro. det er nesten for enkelt.

jeg har ikke fått til å compilere gentoo på desktopen desverre, den stopper ved kompilering av enellerannen pakke(husker ikke hvilken).

Å gå til stage3 er nesten meningsløst, greit nok at gentoo er en god distro, men å få med ytelsesforbedringen er et must, ihvertfall da jeg hadde planlagt å kjøre x.

jeg har nettopp registrert meg på forumet, hei til alle forresten.

----------

## ebrostig

Hei joda, velkommen!

Gentoo fungerer bra some desktop. 

Hadde vært greit å se de feilmeldingene dine. Er sikker på at vi kan fikse problemene dine  :Smile: 

Selv bruker jeg kun Gentoo Linux på jobben, har ikke brukt Windows siden 95   :Cool: 

Erik

----------

## joda

ok, det høres jo bra ut. men planen var egentlig å vente på 1.4, så prøve meg frem derfra. om det ikke funker, så kan jeg vel altids komme med en post til ;)

----------

## sirhenry

Gentoo 4-ever! Den mest spennende linuxdistroen akkurat nå, garantert! Brukes døgnet rundt, og det er så deilig å kompileeeere!!!

----------

## shagrat

Har kjørt både redhat, slackware og debian tidligere, men nå har jeg funnet det den ultimate distroen: GENTOO!!!!!

----------

## sem

ups der joina vist jeg forumet oxo  :Smile: 

har ikke installert Gentoo enda en gang, men det kommer straks hovedprosjektet er ferdig. 

Har brukt RH og Debian tidligere, men fikk Gentoo anbefalt av en tidligere Slacker. Og etter det jeg har lest her på forumet er det jo ikke noen tvil om at det blir Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

btw ca hvor lang tid vil en installasjon ta med min 2mbit linje?

sem

----------

## gaute

[quote="sem"]

btw ca hvor lang tid vil en installasjon ta med min 2mbit linje?

/quote]

Her er det nok cpuen det går på og ikke linjen. Regn med å bruke en kveld og så la det kompilere over natten, dersom du har en brukbar pc. Kanskje litt lenger dersom du skal ha kde, gnome, openoffice og eller andre store tunge programmer.

----------

## steingrim

Hei og hopp

På tide å telle meg også! 

Jeg har ikke stort å si, bortsett fra at jeg var tidligere en RedHat-bruker på jobb og privat, helt til jeg gikk over til Gentoo på jobben i fjor sommer. (jeg var helt alene på kontoret og hadde ingenting å gjøre  :Smile: ...) Senere gjorde jeg det hjemme også, på min gamle amdk6-400, det tok sin tid. I januar kjøpte jeg meg ny boks så nå er alt så mye bedre  :Smile: 

Eh.. ja.. akkurat

Rock on!

----------

## lucid

UnF

Meg også..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sveini

Heisann ja.

Gentoo fikk meg til å fjerne windows (dualboot).

Har rotet med SuSe, slackware, debian, redhat, mandrake og gentoo.

Kjører Gentoo på mine maskiner, den ene dualboot sammen med FreeBSD.

Drifter Skolelinux, gentoo, redhat og FreeBSD på jobben. Gentoo er definitivt den enkleste å oppdatere etterfulgt av skolelinux.

----------

## MK

Heisann, jeg er vel også en ganske fornøyd Gentoo bruker. Brukt Gentoo i snart to år, og har fått omvendt en god del venner etter hvert, så flere på NTNU etter hvert som kjører Gentoo, eller FreeBSD.

----------

## andip

Yo,

jauda, har vel brukt gentoo ....en stund, det var under 10k filer i "treet" når jeg begynte, etter å ha brukt slackware...en stund (har dårlig hukommelse). 

Gentoo er en meget smukk distro i mine øyne, selv om det dukker opp smådill hele tiden jeg ikke klarer/orker fikse, men sånn er det vel med alt :)

Skal prøve å følge mer med i forumet her fremover.

----------

## sveini

 *andip wrote:*   

> jauda, har vel brukt gentoo ....en stund, det var under 10k filer i "treet" når jeg begynte
> 
> 

 

Minnes de tider ja  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DecoR

Heya..

Jeg kjørte bare Linux som server før.  Startet med en quake-server for tre år siden med redhat og mandrake.  Eneste jeg kunne, og visste da, var hvordan jeg startet og stoppet quakeserveren  :Smile: 

Så... Døde quake-spillingen ut for min del, og den gamle P120 ble kassert. 

Win98/2000 og XP var de siste windows versjonene jeg kjørte.

Jeg kjørte uten virusprogrammer, ingen "streng" coockie policy osv.. rett og slett en default install.  Og... etter et år.. kan man tenke seg hvordan det ser ut. Masse drittikoner som har "installert seg selv" på skrivebordet og møkkaprogrammer som også kom gjennom nettet.

Og, i Juni 2003 ble jeg sittende og tenke over at Windows faktisk er et ubrukelig operativsystem for meg, når det ikke klarer å kjøre "pent" i et år en gang!!  Man er nødt til å installere masse annet søppel som "liksom" skal "passe" på at man ikke får inn så mye dritt på maskinen fra internet osv... Argh... Et system som ikke klarer "å passe på seg selv" fra en default installasjon, fikk begeret til å renne over  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mot slutten av Juni 2003 installerte jeg Gentoo Linux i protest mot Windows:P

For å være helt ærlig, var planen bare å teste det.  Jeg trodde med meg selv at jeg skulle gå tilbake til Windows (og det trodde hvertfall alle andre også)  :Razz: 

Men... etter en mnd. med Gentoo...så jeg lenger ingen grunn til å gå tilbake..  Et så fett system, der du er i kontroll selv.....og for meg som da var ny, MANGE flere utfordringer enn før!

Jeg storkoser meg med Gentoo nå, og elsker følelsen av å kjøre et mer seriøst operativsystem! Et system som ikke ødelegger seg selv i løpet av et år, et system du kan gjøre akkurat det du vil med, et system som gjør det DU vil... og, som har tidenes mest geniale måte å installere programmer på ---> emerge og portage!  :Very Happy: 

Henrik.

----------

## spetznaz

Hvorfor jeg bruker Gentoo? freeBSD liker ikke chipsettet på laptopen min  :Smile: 

Jeg ville ha et system som var enkelt å administerere og siden pcen ikke akkurat er blant de sprekeste (800mhz p3) så er det viktig for meg at i allefall ytelsen på programmene er optimal. Valget sto da mellom Arch Linux og Gentoo (siden freeBSD ikke likte chipsettet). Det ble avgjort med myntkasting  :Very Happy:  Siden jeg er ny med linux gjore jeg nok et riktig valg, da gentoo sin brukergruppe og forum er så mye større. Mye lettere og få hjelp her..

Min generelle IT kompetanse er ganske høy, men jeg har ingen erfaring og snakke om når det gjelder andre OS en *gudforby* Windows. Etter en knapp måned bruk av Gentoo må jeg si at det slår alt av OS jeg har kjørt før (lekte bittelitte grann med redhat 7.1 og slackware 7 men gadd ikke sette meg inn i det på den tiden, så jeg har nesten bare kjørt windows frem til nå..)

Siden jeg har dysleksi så må jeg ha word (openoffice kan ikke måle seg med stavkontrollen i word) mulig jeg kommer til å emulere det i linux senere. Men etter som jeg har lest så kan det være ganske ustabilt og derfor har jeg ikke villet gjøre det enda. Trenger også Photoshop da Gimp ikke kan måle seg..

Det beste programmet jeg har oppdaget i linux til nå er Sylpheed genial epost behandler! må også si jeg liker Mplayer men siden det finnes så dårlige video drivere til trident grafikk kortet mitt så troner ikke det programmet øverst.. 

hvorfor jeg skriver alt dette her vet jeg i grunnen ikke men nå har jeg i allefall pressentert meg   :Wink: 

----------

## P.K.

Gentoo GNU/Linux er en forholdshvis liten installasjon, med tanke på plass, etter å bare å ha installert base og kernel. Synes det er greit å ha et system der du konfigurerer fra bunnen selv (ikke la alt gå for automatisk) og installerer programmer selv. Enkelte vil kanskje påstå at Gentoo sin installasjon er bakvendt, og bare ender med svette under armene og en uferdig installasjon. Tvert i mot gikk jeg rett på Gentoo GNU/Linux installasjonen uten noe særlig erfarenhet av GNU/Linux bruk. Synes Gentoo har et greit pakke-system. Det var interresangt at Gentoo lastet ned kildekodene til pakkene, istedet for å laste ned forhånds-kompilerte pakker. Dette, og flere ting, gjør Gentoo fleksibelt og veldig konfigurabelt for min del. Gentoo er den første GNU/Linux distribusjonen jeg har hatt installert over lengre tid. Greit system for å lære og teste ting  :Smile: 

----------

## Sniper

Tell med meg også, har testet ganske mange distroer. Har syntes de fleste har manglet ett eller annet. Med gentoo så har jeg ikke funnet noe å sette fingeren på ennå. 

Akkurat nå sitter jeg faktisk med kde desktopen oppe via realvnc, etter å ha fulgt howtoen for hvordan sette opp vnc som terminal server.

Den dagen jeg finner linux driver for Nokia d211 wireless kortet mitt er det farvel til Winblows XP på laptopen også. Så hvis noen har ett godt forslag til hvordan jeg skal få satt wireless kortet mitt så kom med det   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kurtech

Har holdt på med Gentoo i noen måneder nå, må jammen si at det er det beste som kunne ha hendt meg  :Smile: 

Har stående en Gentoo server på gutterommet, samt at jeg kjører det som arbeidsstasjon på jobb.

Har hatt litt problemer med å emerge KDE og Gnome, ellers suser det unna! Har nettopp satt opp en VNC Terminal Server med Gentoo, som jeg leste fra forumet her, anbefaler alle og en hver å ta en titt, se på denne tråen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72893&highlight=vnc .

Med vennlig hilsen en godt fornøyd Gentoo bruker.

----------

